# Craftsman Snowblower - Not Getting Fuel?



## jvah1980 (Dec 25, 2017)

Merry Christmas! 

With snow in the Northeast on Christmas day, it's no surprise that today is the day my snowblower decides to give up on me. 

Basically snow blower started right up, ran for about 30 seconds and died. 

After checking other things I decided I'd remove the bowl from the carberautor, which has a drain screw. To my surprise nothing came out of the bowl - it was dry. So I removed the bowl and everything looks brand new (despite a seven year old blower). Absolutely no grime or crud. 

I don't know much about small engines:

1) Should there be gas in the bowl?

2) With the bowl removed, should pushing the primer push gas out of the tank? (it doesn't) 

3) It seems like the fuel goes from the tank, through the primer bulb, and into the carb. Could the primer bulb somehow be not working? 

4) I removed sparkplug, no sign of fuel in spark plug. (plug looks good) 

When I push primer I'm not getting a gurgling sound, but just an air sound - again leading me to believe for some reason it's not sucking fuel from full tank. 

What can I look for?

Thanks!


----------



## jvah1980 (Dec 25, 2017)

So, I better identified the problem after further examination.

I had checked the float, but not knowing how much the float should move, I didn't realize the screw wasn't actually moving - it was just some free play in the float.

I used a flathead to 'pry' down the screw - and sure enough gasoline poured out, and wouldn't stop. I pushed the screw back up and it stopped. 

I worked it back and forth a few times and it started loosening up, but I could tell it still wasn't "right". 

Despite, that, with a few drops dripping, I put the bowl back on and the blower fired right up. I blew my driveway for about 30 minutes, and realized gasoline was pouring out of the bowl. I'm guessing maybe the seal didn't seat, nor did the pin return to a closed position (or some combination). 

So, naturally, my next question is how do I proceed? I assume no matter what I'd need to drain the tank anyways (I don't believe this blower has any fuel shut off). 

Once drained, is the pin part of the float? Do I order a new float, or can I just replace the small valve (screw?, pin?)


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Probably just needs to be cleaned up?

List what Model number and year, a lot of Craftsman blowers were built.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

There's a bowl, float, pin, needle valve, seal which is a thick o ring similar sometimes called a float valve seat. This seat needs to be replaced. Cheaper if you get it in a kit. You remove it with a pick, insert it by pushing down with the right size punch. The carb needs to be removed.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2017)

Just get a rebuild kit. Comes with new gaskets ,seal , pivot pin and needle. 
Watch youtube for rebuild directions and how to set bowl height. No drama.


----------



## Vermont007 (Mar 29, 2015)

The Fibre Gasket at the base of the Needle Valve has been damaged and now needs to be replaced.

That's why it's leaking even though the Blower is operating in all other respects.

You can probably make a washer type fibre gasket that's not affected by petroleum.


----------



## jvah1980 (Dec 25, 2017)

Thanks for all the help!!

I'll have to check out the model #, should of checked that before the post. 

I did see the carb rebuild kits and found a few of the videos referenced. It all looks fairly straight forward, so I'll order up a rebuild kit and give it a shot!

It's one of those things that's going on eight years old, but still feels brand new because I only use it four or five times a year for about an hour. 

I'll follow up and let you know how it goes.


----------

